# English Bulldog Pup, 3 Months



## daneeks (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi! Just got a 3 month old, female, English Bulldog & I would appreciate any tips anyone might have!

1) What kind of dog food should I feed her? - I've read that bulldogs should get less protein & should avoid grains, but I can't figure out which brand(s) I should try out. I've read on other forums about Fromm, Evo, California Natural, Canidae, etc. 

2) Can I feed her veggies and fruits yet? If not, when can I feed her these foods and what would you recommend?

3) Crate training, potty training tips?

4) Anything else!? :wave:

- Thanks, guys!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Awww, little bulldog puppy!

You can feed a dog veggies and fruits, but it's not really necessary. My former dog loved carrots and green beans, so they made a nice, low calorie treat, but my current dog just looks at me funny when I offer him veggies. Be sure to look up whatever you feed first, onions and raisins are dangerous to dogs, as are a number of other things, including chocolate, caffeine, advil, tylenol and a list of things I'm forgetting.

This forum or the training forum has stickies at the top on crate training and house training.

Fromm, Evo, Canidae, Taste of the Wild, Blue Wilderness, Wellness Core, Acana are all great brands. (I'm not sure if they all make puppy formulas, though.) Not all dogs do well on all foods, so it will be a little trial and error to see what works for your girl.


----------



## MollieLoo95 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi! Great news that you got your puppy! She is adorable! In answer to your questions:

1) What kind of dog food should I feed her? - I've read that bulldogs should get less protein & should avoid grains, but I can't figure out which brand(s) I should try out. I've read on other forums about Fromm, Evo, California Natural, Canidae, etc. 
_I feed raw food to my dog, so I really don't know how to advise you in terms of dog food brands. Personally a good brand that I think would work is Blue Wilderness, which is grain-free. However, it is a fair bit expensive..._

2) Can I feed her veggies and fruits yet? If not, when can I feed her these foods and what would you recommend?
_I would say certainly, although it's not very necessary. As long as she is getting adequate nutrition from her dog food, extra fruit and vegetables wouldn't make much difference._

3) Crate training, potty training tips?
_Make both a positive experience!
1.) Crate training: Put your dog in her crate every night (as much as you might be tempted to let her sleep with you!) Make her know that her crate is a restful place. You can even feed her in her crate if you want to.
2.) Potty training: If she starts going in the house, take her immediately outside and make her finish her business out there. When she's done, praise her expansively and feed her a treat. Even though it was really you who took her out there, she'll get the idea 'when I go outside to do business, Mommy praises me!'_

4) Anything else!? 
_Remember--dogs live for food!! LOL, for the most part. When your dog does something that you want her to do, give her a treat as well as lots of praise. And also, you can never start training too early! Sit, down, stay, and come are essential commands that should be learned by the time the dog is a year old (or at least almost learned).
And another thing--don't get discouraged! With puppies, there can come times when you think 'why did I ever start this?' Don't worry. Everything will be fine! ENJOY your beautiful puppy!_


----------



## Jackyv (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a 6 month english bulldog but I took him in at 3 months and I'm still learning but my dog ended up getting mange at 4 months they said it came from his mother and sometimes when a dog leave their a couple months their immune system slows down and that's what happend to mine I was so scared but I've treated him thru a vet and now he is pretty much back normal all his hair gone but its growing back and his immune system has been stronger thank goodness! But he is back to his normal playful self. I feel him blue buffalo he reacted to it well you have to be careful bout food because they do have sensitive skin. When he was sick I gave him fish oil pills once a day has lots if omegas that bullies need good for skin and coat and helps with building good joints and help keep their immune system good I still give him that. Evey other day I give him one boiled egg in the morning with his food I read that's really good for them and for dinner I mix plain yogurt in his kibble helps digest food and has good probitics really good fir them and they love it I put like a tsp in it he loves apples and sometimes I give him a tsp of peanut butter he really lives that! But I have been reading a lot of stuff and whatever it is its helping his fur grow back and the vet said he is a lot healthier then ever but do ur research because I've done so much research it's crazy! But good luck!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

just came to look at pictures .... too too adorable..... congratulations on your new pup....


----------

